# Got my first king!



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

Got my first king on Gulf Coast Pier yesterday! It is delicious  :thumbup:


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations, they are fun to catch for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

How big? I love catching kings off the pier


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Nice ...any pics?


----------



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

I got a 36" King. Uhhh I dont know how to add pics on this site  He wasnt a chubby one like the one I lost at the end of the day, but at least he will be goooooood eatin


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

fun:clapping:


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats! I remember my first one from the pier like it was yesterday. What a great experience. Hope you enjoyed the fight!


----------

